

Ask HN: Should I send mail to remind myself to interviewer - waystand

Hi,<p>I applied a software developer position at Germany. Someone from HR send little development assignment and asked for my github profile. I coded answer and send with my github profile same day. This was 2 weeks ago. Should I ask what is status of process ? Is this an improper behavior for Germany ?
======
Raed667
In French they call this "mail de relance", it is OK to do so. Just be polite,
brief and indicate your purpose from the first sentence.

------
Geertje123
I see no problem with asking it in a polite way.

